# Cleaning chrome



## Ampo (Aug 4, 2015)

Does the tinfoil and coca cola trick really work? Or am I better going for Brasso, or something like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Autosol-0401A-L ... B001MPW4OM

My exhausts are looking a bit grotty and spotty and could do with some tlc. I have four exhausts and a diffuser, so I'm assuming they're chrome. Is it possible they're stainless steel?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Autosol has been around for years & is excellent.May require extra elbow grease initially but regular use will keep them sparkling. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ampo (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm all good with the elbow grease, it's anything even vaguely technical where I fall down


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Since owning my V6 I never got chance to clean my stock tips even though they looked like they'd never been cleaning In its life, I'd swapped it over to an aftermarket cobra exhaust. Since swapping back over to the stock exhaust I ended up getting the dremel out with a course wire wool adapter to get the major crap off them! Then as Hoggy suggested, but with a lot less elbow grease 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bar Keepers Friend.....John Lewis or B&Q

Bright chrome tips guaranteed.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Autosol for me

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## CraigP (Jan 6, 2010)

Another vote for Autosol - great stuff.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Autobrite Direct Metal Worx. Great stuff! I highly recommend it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tcut metal polish is also good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gogs said:


> Tcut metal polish is also good


Hi, T cut is metal polish.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Ampo (Aug 4, 2015)

Cheers for all the help guys!

On closer inspection, it's the inside of them that are the dirtiest. Gonna have to break out a toilet brush or similar to really get at them :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Remember chrome is plated, and not an actual polishable metal like ally, stainless etc. You'll put scratches in chrome plated items using abrasive products. You should treat chrome the same as paintwork.


----------



## Zimtimtim1 (Dec 31, 2015)

darylbenfield said:


> Remember chrome is plated, and not an actual polishable metal like ally, stainless etc. You'll put scratches in chrome plated items using abrasive products. You should treat chrome the same as paintwork.


That's good to know!


----------

